# A variety of cheeses in MES 40 + AMNPS my first cold smoke ever



## buggerritt (Mar 1, 2013)

I think this did a phenomenal job. I filled the AMNPS almost halfway with pitmasters choice. I had thin blue smoke for 4 hours. Perfect timing! The temp started out at 45 and ended up at 61 degrees. At times, I swapped the AMNPS from the cabinet to the mailbox mod. The mailbox mod worked but the exhaust draw wasn't that great because of the cool temperature. Sometimes, it was backdraft. That may be because of wind too. I think a small pc fan might work in the future for cheese smoking.













CameraZOOM-20130301143327659.jpg



__ buggerritt
__ Mar 1, 2013






I am digging the frogmats. They leave a nice stamp on the cheese and they're non-stick.













CameraZOOM-20130301144447599.jpg



__ buggerritt
__ Mar 1, 2013






Perfect smoke from the AMNPS. I'm so glad I listened to others and got it.













CameraZOOM-20130301152728394.jpg



__ buggerritt
__ Mar 1, 2013


















CameraZOOM-20130301152733372.jpg



__ buggerritt
__ Mar 1, 2013


















CameraZOOM-20130301203606024.jpg



__ buggerritt
__ Mar 1, 2013






Waiting a week to eat any of this is going to be a challenge. It all smells incredible.


----------



## jp61 (Mar 1, 2013)

Say cheeeeese..... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...  Looks Great!!! 

Just don't eat too much of it at once when they're ready, or  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





......
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



.....




.................................................................


----------



## smoothsmoker (Mar 1, 2013)

Bugger, Those look great! How many different cheeses did you smoke?  Looks like the AMNPS worked perfect. I just bought one but haven't had a chance to try it out yet.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Enjoy!


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 2, 2013)

buggerrit, Good job keeping your temps in check.  The harder cheeses will mellow at a faster rate at room temperature.  Sure you will enjoy.


----------



## buggerritt (Mar 2, 2013)

JP61 said:


> Say cheeeeese.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL


SmoothSmoker said:


> Bugger, Those look great! How many different cheeses did you smoke?  Looks like the AMNPS worked perfect. I just bought one but haven't had a chance to try it out yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I smoked 11 different kinds. They're all labeled with my chicken scratch. :)


Mr T 59874 said:


> buggerrit, Good job keeping your temps in check.  The harder cheeses will mellow at a faster rate at room temperature.  Sure you will enjoy.


Thank you. Should let them sit at room temp for a week? This is my first time doing it.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Mar 2, 2013)

Wow!  Now that is a smoked cheese fest right there!

Nice job!

Thanks for sharing.

Bill


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 2, 2013)

The hard cheese that will be eaten within 3 months is normally kept at room temperature vacuum sealed or oiled.  If going to be kept longer it is waxed and then, can be kept for years.

Maybe you will find the following helpful.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/123130/smoked-cheese-from-go-to-show-w-q-view#post_923123

Tom


----------



## davidhef88 (Mar 2, 2013)

You should really let them sit in the fridge for a month before eating. The longer you wait the better they will be. One week isn't long enough for them to mellow, you may have a bitter taste still.


----------



## driedstick (Mar 3, 2013)

That looks great - job well done


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 3, 2013)

AWESOME!!

TJ


----------



## apohunter (Mar 3, 2013)

Are u just using cold smoke or are u using any heat?


----------



## buggerritt (Mar 4, 2013)

ApoHunter said:


> Are u just using cold smoke or are u using any heat?


No heat at all. I actually had the unit turned off. I may turn it on to 80 the next time just to create a draft. It should also soften the cheese a bit that might cause it to absorb more smoke.


TJohnson said:


> AWESOME!!
> 
> TJ


Yeah. Thanks to your AMNPS. :) I'm almost ready to post my cold fish smoke with the same setup.


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 4, 2013)

That's a Dang Cheese fest!


----------

